# Cherry shrimp with snails



## MartinW (Mar 22, 2006)

Will cherry shrimp eat or attack my snails?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

No not at all. I have many pest snails that are much smaller than the shrimp & they are never touched.


----------

